# Deux horloges sur écran accueil iPhone



## lazybone (30 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais avoir sur l'écran d'accueil deux horloges (avec heures différentes bien sûr), est-ce possible ?
Merci


----------



## nerdyiman (30 Août 2016)

Bonjour, non impossible a faire sur l'écran d'accueil, sauf si tu jailbreak ton iPhone.


----------



## lazybone (30 Août 2016)

Ok merci


----------

